# 20 gal long tank



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

have anyone seen them around and about how much are they 
is it possible to put a convict cichlid in there


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

petsmart usually carries them about $40. not sure about convict depends on size and # I guess.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

yup you can put convicts in there and there are $39.99 at petsmart or Rogers. If i had a 20 or 30g tall i would sell you mine for half


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

mykiss mentioned having used ones for 23 bucks, try pming him if you dont need brand new


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks guys for all the info 
bought one from mykiss actually they were 29 =] real nice deal


----------

